# Question about shrink-wrapping soap



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

I tried some shrink wrap for my soap that was scented with lavender essential oil.  

First, it seemed to make my soap shrink a bit (it was not fully cured - just playing around with the wrap - not ready for use).  

Second, it seemed that the scent decreased (there was a large hole left by the heat gun, so that I could sniff).  Compared to the unwrapped soap, there was a HUGE difference in the scent levels.

So, it appears that the heat had an effect on the EO evaporating?  The shrink wrap was supposed to melt at 200 degrees F, so the heat was at minimum 200.  

If this is the case, then it seems that shrink-wrapping is not the best route to go in terms of preserving the EOs in soap.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 6, 2016)

What do you mean made your soap shrink?  

So, you have the whole surface of the soap available to allow scent to come off it.  Now you have reduced that to about 10% of the surface.  Of course you are going to have a reduced scent.

No, the heat gun did not drive off all the EO in your soap.  If you unwrap the soap, the scent will come back as it was before.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

Haha!!  You are right!!!  I unwrapped it, and it smelled just as strong as the unwrapped one!

I will have to weigh a bar of soap before and after shrink wrapping to make sure, but it looked smaller after wrapping.

I suppose that if I shrink wrapped the bars before they finished curing, the wrap would become baggy after a while?  Or would the air-tight seal keep the soap from continuing to cure?

What is the best way to wrap soap for the best outcome?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2016)

Unless your soap is really really soft the shrink wrap is not going to make your soap shrink. It's not going to do so anyway, it would dent it if nothing else.  I use shrinkwrap and have no such issues.  It should help retain scent as well.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 6, 2016)

boondocker said:


> I suppose that if I shrink wrapped the bars before they finished curing, the wrap would become baggy after a while?  Or would the air-tight seal keep the soap from continuing to cure?
> 
> What is the best way to wrap soap for the best outcome?



Yes, they will continue to shrink, you will have to hit them with the heat gun to tighten them up.  I would not label them until just before you are ready to give them away.

I usually wrap mine after 4-6 weeks.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 6, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Yes, they will continue to shrink, you will have to hit them with the heat gun to tighten them up.  I would not label them until just before you are ready to give them away.
> 
> I usually wrap mine after 4-6 weeks.



Thx!  How do you label yours?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 6, 2016)

I print labels on 2 " circular stickers and put them on one face.  I use address stickers for ingredients and put them on the back.  If i want them to look nice I will use some washi tape as an accent


----------



## boondocker (Apr 7, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I print labels on 2 " circular stickers and put them on one face.  I use address stickers for ingredients and put them on the back.  If i want them to look nice I will use some washi tape as an accent



Care to share a pic?  What is washi tape?


----------



## Swampy (Apr 7, 2016)

boondocker said:


> Care to share a pic?  What is washi tape?



https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=w...3PvLAhWkUqYKHeuPDhUQ_AUIBygB&biw=1745&bih=868


----------



## Spice (Apr 17, 2016)

I use food wrap. It is the stretch kind, so I can get a tight fit. I figure if it good for food, its good for my soap. It looks good too! Here is a pic if the wrap.


----------



## boondocker (Apr 17, 2016)

Thx, Spice!  How do you seal it?  What does the back look like?

I learned that goat milk soap cannot be shrink-wrapped.  I was told by "National Shrink Wrap" that it will go rancid without air circulation...that it is best to use perforated shrink wrap.  Now, I understand why I have seen so much goat milk soap with cigar bands only.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 17, 2016)

I use shrink wrap bands and a label on the inside of the shrink wrap. I was using sticker paper but the labels were coming off at the corners and looking messy. Leave your soap naked until the last possible minute if at all possible. At least wait the 4-6 weeks. The soap continues to cure and shrink so the wrapper will get a little loose. As stated above, barely whopping it with a heat gun fixes that right up.

 I got my heat gun at Harbor Freight for about 13 dollars and my shrink wrap from PaperMart. Currently I just use lightly patterned scrapbook paper to print my designs on, colored paper, etc. but that would be a bit expensive once the time come to think about selling. Over half the time mine get plucked naked off the soap rack anyway. My family doesn't care much for labels, they just want to rob me of some soap. I do pretty them up if I gift give though. 

I leave the sides open for sniffing and breathing room. I usually use a wrap around band for the label. It gives plenty of room to name it, make it artistic, add ingredients, and directions or a blurb on the back. Plus I think it's kind of fun to do. So does one of my daughters.


----------



## Spice (Apr 17, 2016)

boondocker said:


> Thx, Spice!  How do you seal it?  What does the back look like?
> 
> I learned that goat milk soap cannot be shrink-wrapped.  I was told by "National Shrink Wrap" that it will go rancid without air circulation...that it is best to use perforated shrink wrap.  Now, I understand why I have seen so much goat milk soap with cigar bands only.



I didnt know about the goat milk soap. Thanks for sharing that. I havent made any....yet.

Here is the backside of my wrapped soap. I use a clear, small piece of tape, just where the ends meet. Normally the wrap can stick, but I dont like surprises. I wonder if food wrap is different on the goat milk soap?


----------



## boondocker (Apr 18, 2016)

Thx, Spice!  I would think that the saran wrap would be just as air-tight as shrink wrap....will not allow it to breathe.

I have not tried the bands, but I cut down a shrink wrap bag to simulate a wrap and it did not do well at all!!!  It just curled up away from the ends of the soap!!


----------

